# Uterine polyps?



## mammabooh

I was just diagnosed with this today. The doctor ordered a D & C, but I'd like to know if there are any natural remedies or things I can avoid (certain foods?) to make them go away.

I also have several ovarian cysts, but the doc just wants to monitor them for a while.

Any help for me?


----------



## marinemomtatt

What were the symptoms that lead you to the doctor? (this would really help us to assist you)

Raspberry Leaf Tea is very helpful to most 'Women's Complaints'


----------



## shelleydar

I had the same problem but don't know of any natural cures. I had the D&C and a uterine ablation - no longer have problems or periods :sing:


----------



## marinemomtatt

Check out this link...This guy is well respected!
http://www.medherb.com/Therapeutics/Female_-__Herbs_useful_in_the_treatment_of_fibroids.htm#_VPID_20

Also this article by the same Herbalist:
http://www.medherb.com/Therapeutics/Female_-__Holistic_Treatment_of_Fibroids_.htm#_VPID_19

Susun Weed (another Herbalist) has this to say about Polyps/Fibroids:
http://www.menopause-metamorphosis.com/An_Article-fibroids.htm


----------



## mammabooh

marinemomtatt said:


> What were the symptoms that lead you to the doctor? (this would really help us to assist you)
> 
> Raspberry Leaf Tea is very helpful to most 'Women's Complaints'


Heavy bleeding for 45 days in a row...


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks for the links, marine.

The eating plans listed are very close to how we used to eat. Since we moved to our farm several months back, it seems we've been on a junky-food feeding frenzy. We've been very busy working around here and I've been sloppy with the menu planning. I believe it is high time that we get back to the stricter diet.


----------



## marinemomtatt

If you have a good health food store nearby get some Shepherds Purse Tincture, I have been told by many women that it works FAST to slow the bleeding...I have tincture stashed for when/if I have the flooding issue at the onset of menopause.

I would suggest making sure you get plenty of IRON into your diet, flooding can cause severe anemia and for how hard you are working you don't need the exhaustion that accompanies anemia.

Please keep us up on your journey with this.


----------



## mammabooh

marinemomtatt said:


> If you have a good health food store nearby get some Shepherds Purse Tincture, I have been told by many women that it works FAST to slow the bleeding...I have tincture stashed for when/if I have the flooding issue at the onset of menopause.
> 
> I would suggest making sure you get plenty of IRON into your diet, flooding can cause severe anemia and for how hard you are working you don't need the exhaustion that accompanies anemia.
> 
> Please keep us up on your journey with this.


I started taking iron before I went to the doctor. I finally realized that I was in sad shape when I was so tired from losing so much blood. I went to the doctor two weeks ago and was convinced that I was perimenopausal or had hypothyroidism (I'm still not convinced that those aren't part of the issue), but my bloodwork came back as "normal". However, I was bleeding so much, that the doc prescribed a drug (can't think of the name right now) to make it stop. I normally would never dream of taking a prescription drug, but I was desparate to make my body stop bleeding. The drug worked within a day. I'm still on it (at a lower dosage), but I would love to get this under control without surgery or medication. I am a strong believer in the fact that God has given us the things that we need to heal ourselves, we just need to find what works for our bodies.

Anyway, if anyone has more info, I'd be happy to have a look at it. Personal stories are most certainly welcome also.

I'll be checking into that Shepherd's Purse tincture too.


----------



## Karen

How does the doctor know those are cyst and not tumors? I'd be pretty concerned because you can't tell the difference unless they are biopsied. Many tumors appear as cysts (not solid in mass) when in fact, they are cancerous -- especially on the ovaries and uterus.


----------



## marvella

you must be perimenopausal. the cure for uterine fibroids is menopause. they will clear up by themselves.


----------



## mammabooh

Karen said:


> How does the doctor know those are cyst and not tumors? I'd be pretty concerned because you can't tell the difference unless they are biopsied. Many tumors appear as cysts (not solid in mass) when in fact, they are cancerous -- especially on the ovaries and uterus.


I have a rich, long history of ovarian cysts. I've had several removed over the last few years...even had ovarian hyperstimulation when we went through in vitro and had to have surgery to remove a cyst when our son was only 13 weeks old.

This wasn't just a normal ultrasound last week. They did an abdominal (transvaginal) ultrasound and then a hysterosonogram (when they catherized me and filled my uterus with saline...YUCK!!!!). Both the technician and the doc agreed that they looked like fluid-filled cysts.


----------



## mammabooh

marvella said:


> you must be perimenopausal. the cure for uterine fibroids is menopause. they will clear up by themselves.


That is exactly what I told my mother-in-law yesterday. If I can keep the bleeding under control, I am willing to wait it out.

I started back on my healthy eating this morning...no red meat or dairy, lots of fruits, veggies and grains, lots of water, and my Dr. Schulze SuperFood.

Keep the ideas coming. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## mammabooh

marinemomtatt said:


> If you have a good health food store nearby get some Shepherds Purse Tincture, I have been told by many women that it works FAST to slow the bleeding...I have tincture stashed for when/if I have the flooding issue at the onset of menopause.


I just looked this plant up on-line and realized that it grows around here...I know I saw a bunch of it this summer...I'm going to have to go out and look. I already make our Echinacea tonic and SuperTonic (garlic, horseradish, ginger, onions, and cayenne peppers in organic apple cider vinegar), so I might as well try my hand at making this stuff too. Off to research...


----------



## marinemomtatt

Your SuperTonic is what we call Fire Cider...lights a mighty fire to get rid of any intruding cold and flu bugs...plus it's yummy for dipping veggies!!!!


----------



## mammabooh

My in-laws got us started on it several years ago. We used to buy it from Dr. Schulze (American Botanical Pharmacy), but I started growing the ingredients (except for the ginger and ACV) and have been making my own for about 3 years now. Mine steeps in the cupboard for months and months, so it is very potent. We love it!


----------



## marvella

try some motherwort tincture for menopause symptoms. it really works!!


----------



## mammabooh

Well, guess what!?!?! I went out to look for shepherd's purse and found TWO plants. One is against the house and is about 3 inches tall and scrawny. The other is huge and beautiful and growing up against the shop. The only problem with that one is that it is covered with paint! We are painting our house and Hubby picked that spot to sling out his brush. I now remember where I saw a bunch of it this summer...on the barn bank. HOWEVER, the barn bank is now nothing but mud because we are having a bunch of work done on the barn and all of the topsoil is pulled away.

Soo...I gathered some red raspberry leaves with which to make tea. I have plenty of nettles and yarrow also, so I'm going to look around on-line and in my books to see what I should do with those goodies.

I suppose I could ask the neighbors if I can snoop around their places looking for shepherd's purse...or I could break down and buy some of the ready-made tonic...


----------



## mamajohnson

What works well for me is black cohosh and dong quai. Capsules, 2-3 each 3-4 times a day. It will do one of two things - depending on my body.... it will either bring on the bleeding or put the breaks on when it is flooding.

I too am perimenopausal. I don't have the polyps, but I am dealing with a prolapse.

So great that you know your herbs and can find something local to work!
What about squavine? I think it is supposed to help too.


----------



## mammabooh

mamajohnson said:


> What about squavine? I think it is supposed to help too.


I'll have to check into that.

How wonderful that you've found something that works for you!


----------



## charliesbugs

Billie, I don't want to be one of those who tries to scare you, but as a ovarian cancer survivor(Dx1997),I'm glad they did the transvaginal ultrasound and the sonogram.They use those to check for ovarian cancer in people who may be high risk, at least that is what they recommend.Keep up the mammagrams as well- especially if you had the drugs that go with the in vitro.I have the thyroid that doesn't work so well any more, too.Hope you feel more energized soon.


----------



## mammabooh

charliesbugs-I'm feeling pretty perky now since the blood loss has stopped and I've been taking iron for a few weeks.

I have never had a mammogram becuase there has never been anyone in my family that has had breast cancer and I just turned 40. However, the doc just suggested during the last visit that we should schedule one for when I go back for a follow-up ultrasound.


----------



## charliesbugs

good deal-sounds like you have a good doc!Peeked at your jewelry.OMG. I like several things.Guess I'll have to 'suggest' that someone check out your site!!


----------



## mammabooh

charliesbugs said:


> good deal-sounds like you have a good doc!Peeked at your jewelry.OMG. I like several things.Guess I'll have to 'suggest' that someone check out your site!!


Hee Hee Hee...thanks!


----------



## mammabooh

I started bleeding again last week (even though I was still on norethindrone). My Shepherd's purse and wild yam tonics arrived last week, so I started the herbs on Wednesday and stopped taking the drug Sunday.

I'm still bleeding, but I feel a lot better since I'm not on the drug. The D&C is scheduled for the 4th of next month, but I have no plans to actually have that done. I asked my dad yesterday if he knew why my mom had a hysterectomy (she died at 59 from an inoperable brain tumor, so I couldn't ask her). He sid she was having really bad periods...sometimes 2 a month and sometimes they lasted for a really long time (sounds familiar!!!). We thought about it, and she had the surgery when she was 40. I just turned 40 a month ago.

So...I'm hoping that I can control the bleeding with diet and herbs. If not, I'm not really sure what I'll do. I most certainly don't want to have surgery to remove part of my body, but I don't know what else to do if the bleeding won't stop.

Any other suggestions for me?

Also, I know herbs don't work quickly like drugs do, but do any of you have any idea how long it might be before I see some effects from the herbs?


----------



## mamajohnson

Are you using Shepherd's purse tincture? If so, it should at least slow the bleeding soon. It all depends on how often your taking it. When I was midwifing, if we had a lady hemorrhaging we would put a full dropper under her tongue and have her hold it for 1 full min. It will burn like crazy! but, that is the quickest way into the blood stream. That would be repeated about every 15-30 min, depending on the blood loss. Now, bear in mind that this was used for postpartum hemorrhage, so you may not need to take so many doses so close together. But, If I were you I would hold it under the tongue for a min first.
The wild yam is a uterine tonic. The effects will be slower, but if you stay with it, should be a good all around effect.
When I take the Black Cohosh and Dong Quai to slow my perimenopausal bleeding that has run amuck, it usually takes effect within 12-24 hours. That is taking 3-4 caps each 3-5 times a day. So, intense dosage for a short time, then steady with the smaller doses is what I see working. 

If I were you I would stay on the herbs for a week or two and see how it goes. Be faithful and try not to forget to take them!

hang in there, and I would also not have surgery. It takes a toll on the body.


----------



## mammabooh

mamajohnson said:


> Are you using Shepherd's purse tincture? If so, it should at least slow the bleeding soon. It all depends on how often your taking it. When I was midwifing, if we had a lady hemorrhaging we would put a full dropper under her tongue and have her hold it for 1 full min. It will burn like crazy! but, that is the quickest way into the blood stream. That would be repeated about every 15-30 min, depending on the blood loss. Now, bear in mind that this was used for postpartum hemorrhage, so you may not need to take so many doses so close together. But, If I were you I would hold it under the tongue for a min first.
> The wild yam is a uterine tonic. The effects will be slower, but if you stay with it, should be a good all around effect.
> When I take the Black Cohosh and Dong Quai to slow my perimenopausal bleeding that has run amuck, it usually takes effect within 12-24 hours. That is taking 3-4 caps each 3-5 times a day. So, intense dosage for a short time, then steady with the smaller doses is what I see working.
> 
> If I were you I would stay on the herbs for a week or two and see how it goes. Be faithful and try not to forget to take them!
> 
> hang in there, and I would also not have surgery. It takes a toll on the body.



Ok...thanks! I had been taking about 1/2 dropperful in a bit of water twice a day and just today added a dose at lunchtime. I'll try the dropper full under the tongue and see if that does the trick.

The wild yam is actually in a combination with vitex and red raspberry and was touted as a menopause and hormone balancing formula. I'm hoping that it will help get my body straightened around.

Just so I'm clear...these are best taken on an empty stomach, correct?


----------



## mamajohnson

The wild yam sounds like a good combination.
If the herbs make you sick, don't take them on an empty stomach. It may slow things down, but it is better than being ill. I always eat first, the dong quai is strong and it makes me queasy sometimes. I can't think of any foods right off the top of my head that will counter any of the herbs your taking. OJ is always good for helping the absorption, and is good for Vit C also, which helps your body to heal. You might also research Vit A, just beware that you can over dose on vit A, or any vitamin that is not water soluble. BUT Vit A is good for building the system when it is down, which yours probably is from all the blood loss. Good liquid chlorophyll or iron will help also in building you back up.
When your system is back on top, then your body can fight all the things going wrong. Our body has an amazing ability to heal itself.

Beware the tincture will BURN under the tongue! have a juice or water chaser ready. (most ladies only make it 45 seconds or so before they swallow!)
let me know how it goes!


----------



## mammabooh

Well, I held it under my tongue for a minute...that's quite a sensation! I liked it better that way than in the water, though...made me feel like I was doing something more radical!

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mamajohnson

Glad you survived ! It is quiet a sensation.


----------



## mammabooh

mamajohnson said:


> Glad you survived ! It is quiet a sensation.


Mmmm...just had another shot!


----------



## mammabooh

Yesterday was utterly horrid (WARNING...probably too much info!!!...I overflowed my Keeper 4 times), but today has been delightful thus far. I'm hoping that the shepherd's purse is doing its thing now that I've upped the dosage and am taking it under my tongue.

I truly hope that I can avoid surgery, because I believe our parts are there for a reason.

For those who want to try taking tinctures under the tongue, I have a suggestion. It seems to be easier to handle if I breathe through my mouth while holding the tincture under my tongue. When I breathe through my nose, it feels a lot hotter.


----------



## mamajohnson

hey, that is a good tip! I never heard that before. 
Well, now that you have slowed down, things should be looking up.
I have a friend that is studying under an herbal healer, maybe I will see if she knows anything about this...


----------



## mammabooh

From what I've read on-line, what I'm going through is very common. I want to know why in the world no one ever talks about it...it sure would have made me less fearful if I would have known it might happen.

Is it shame? Disgust? Fear? I just don't know.


----------



## mamajohnson

probably all of the above.
It is amazing too how much women just do not know about their bodies and how they function!
Try delivering a baby for a young lady that doesn't speak english and has no idea what is going on... wow, that one was rough! 

You are doing yourself well to research and learn all you can. And in turn, what was our motto in midwifery, "each one teach one" That way women can learn. 
That is why I always try to help.


----------



## mammabooh

YIPPEEE...the bleeding has stopped!!!!!

Now, I need to figure out how much to take so that my body can still cycle, but so I won't have all of the flooding.

Any advice?

P.S. I'm beyond delighted!


----------



## mamajohnson

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!! I _know_ you are happy about that! :hobbyhors

why not just gradually back it off, (like omit one dropperful, or take about half the dose) and see if at any point the bleeding starts up again? I would take it at least another day, since it took a day or so to start taking effect.

Are you still taking the other wild yam? I would take that at least 1 to 2 times a day still, but remember, when using herbs you need to take a few days off. The best way is to take your herbs Monday thru Friday, take Sat and Sun off then resume on Monday. Otherwise your body sorta gets used to the herbs and they dont work as well as they should.


----------



## mammabooh

Yes, I'm indeed happy!

I was thinking about still taking it as often, but not taking as much each time. I figured there would be a contant supply that way.

Yes, I'm still taking the wild yam combo, but I take it in a little water when I get up and when I go to bed. Do you think that is enough, or should I up the dosage on that for a while too?

I'll take Saturday and Sunday off. I have a craft show to do Saturday, so it will be nice to not have to stand there with my mouth gaped open in front of my customers while I savor the flavor of the shepherd's purse!


----------



## dustyshoes

I am very happy to see this thread and am grateful for all the replies. 

My daughter has not such a severe problem, but if nothing is done I see this becoming a huge problem. She had a transvaginal sonogram which revealed her ovaries to be mostly polycystic. A mass of cysts. She also has cervisitis and spots off on on throughout the whole month. 

Dr. Christopher does have a recipe but it involves making and sticking a bolus up the vagina for six days a week, resting on the seventh day(for six weeks). She will not even consider doing this. She may give the shepherd's purse tincture a try. 

If you don't mind, I'd like for you to continue an update. And, have a great and successful show.


----------



## mamajohnson

mammabooh said:


> Yes, I'm indeed happy!
> 
> I was thinking about still taking it as often, but not taking as much each time. I figured there would be a contant supply that way.
> 
> Yes, I'm still taking the wild yam combo, but I take it in a little water when I get up and when I go to bed. Do you think that is enough, or should I up the dosage on that for a while too?
> 
> I'll take Saturday and Sunday off. I have a craft show to do Saturday, so it will be nice to not have to stand there with my mouth gaped open in front of my customers while I savor the flavor of the shepherd's purse!


I think keeping the herbs in your body is a good idea, as long as you do your little breaks. It seems that it is all working, so I would keep doing what you are. You might want to on one week up the wild yam and see how that does, then you will know.

I am so glad you won't have to stand in the craft show with your mouth open! lol! I have to admit, knowing shepherd's purse the way I do, it made me laugh to think of it!


dustyshoes, I hope your daughter finds a way to get some relief, it may she isn't desperate enough yet for that bollus. Hopefully she won't ever have to be.


----------



## mammabooh

dustyshoes...could you possibly print off some info for your daughter so she can read it for herself instead of hearing it from you? I'm very stubborn, and would never have listened to my mom if she tried to tell me such a thing!

I have a woman's herbal book that recommends wrapping a garlic clove with some gauze, trying it closed with some dental floss, and inserting it like a tampon. Is there any chance she would try that? If so, I can try to get you more info about it.


----------



## dustyshoes

> I have a woman's herbal book that recommends wrapping a garlic clove with some gauze, trying it closed with some dental floss, and inserting it like a tampon. Is there any chance she would try that? If so, I can try to get you more info about it.


I don't think she's be interested in anything that involves putting anything up her cootchy (as she calls it). I think the shepherd's purse would be more appealing because it's simple.


----------



## mammabooh

I do believe I'm under the influence of the wild yam combo (and it's wonderful). Hubby says I've been a much happier person the last several days and that I haven't been moody or crabby. I just realized that I've also slept though the night for the last 3 or 4 nights...haven't woke up drenced with sweat (I'd been having insomnia and night sweats for several months). I even still had my socks on when I woke up the last two mornings...I usually go to bed with socks on, wake up sweating, and throw my socks across the room in frustration.

I'm am one happy chick!

I took the weekend off of the herbs, and I think I'll just start back on the wild yam today. I'm hoping that it is working to balance my hormones and will maybe control the bleeding from the polyps (maybe even make them disappear!?!?). If I need the shepoherd's purse, I have plenty on hand, but I might as well not take it if I don't need it. I'll keep ya updated.

Thanks so much to all of you who have helped me!


----------



## mamajohnson

Such awesome news! :banana02:
Herbs are wonderful!!!
I think you have a good plan ahead of you.


----------



## dustyshoes

Could you please supply the link(s) or information for the shepherds purse and wild yam herbal supply store?

Thank you for the update. What do you feel helped the most?


----------



## mammabooh

dustyshoes said:


> Could you please supply the link(s) or information for the shepherds purse and wild yam herbal supply store?
> 
> Thank you for the update. What do you feel helped the most?


I got my tinctures here http://www.terrafirmabotanicals.com/.

The shepherd's purse stopped the bleeding (and, believe me, there was A LOT of bleeding!), and I'm using the wild yam combo to balance out my hormones and hopefully get my body back to functioning properly.


----------



## dustyshoes

I'm very relieved to hear that your heavy bleeding has stopped. Thank you for the information.


----------



## mammabooh

I'm still delighted and feeling great!


----------



## bluhollow-lady

mammabooh said:


> I already make our Echinacea tonic and SuperTonic (garlic, horseradish, ginger, onions, and cayenne peppers in organic apple cider vinegar), ...


Hi, I feel you are on the right track. The natural foods that God has given us to eat are naturally the best for our bodies. 
Would you share your step by step recipe for making the Super Tonic you described? I want to make some asap! I feel I sure need it. 
Go DR. Shultz! I too use his advice and products when I can afford it. 

I hope you find the remedy that works good for you real soon mamabooh
Thanks


----------



## mammabooh

bluhollow-lady said:


> Would you share your step by step recipe for making the Super Tonic you described? I want to make some asap! I feel I sure need it.


I found this recipe on-line and it is exactly the same as what I do...

Take 1 part - Fresh chopped organic garlic cloves, 1 part â fresh organic chopped onions (hottest available - similar to garlic), 1 part - fresh grated organic ginger root, 1 part - fresh grated organic horseradish root, and 1 part - fresh chopped organic cayenne peppers. Note: Part equals volume, not weight in this tincture method. Use a blender to chop up each of the ingredients until they are very fine!

Find a glass jar large enough and fill it Â¾ full with these ingredients.

Fill the glass jar to the top with raw unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar (We use Bragg's)

Let it sit at least (15-16 Days) or (28-29 Days â for optimal strength).

Shake it as many times during the day as possible.

Strain this Mixture through an unbleached coffee filter or four layers of cheese cloth if you have it.

(I leave mine in the jars with all of the goodies and just strain out what I need to fill a couple of brown 2 ounce glass dropper bottles. We recently used up what had been steeping for at least two years...that was some very potent stuff! I made two quarts this summer with my own peppers, onions, horseradish, and garlic-just had to buy the vinegar and ginger. It's been steeping for several months now, so it should be great by the time we need it.)

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## dustyshoes

Glad to hear that you are still doing well.

That super tonic stuff sure sounds hot hot hot. How much do you take at a time, how many times/day, and for how long? Also, do you take this on an empty stomach or after you've eaten or with a meal.


----------



## mammabooh

dustyshoes said:


> Glad to hear that you are still doing well.
> 
> That super tonic stuff sure sounds hot hot hot. How much do you take at a time, how many times/day, and for how long? Also, do you take this on an empty stomach or after you've eaten or with a meal.


We take it whenever we feel a cold coming on. If I wake up with a sore throat, I'll take a squirt in the morning, then again several times throughout the day and again before bed. Each time, I squirt two droppersful on the back of my throat, gargle with it for a while, and then swallow. It usually chases the cold away in one day. Hubby always has a bottle of it with him at work too. I'm sure the guys that work in the lab with him are just thrilled about that.

We've been using it now for probably 5 or 6 years, and I've only had one cold in that time that it wouldn't get rid of. It must have been quite a nasty bug to be able to withstand the SuperTonic treatment.

Some people like to use this concoction as a salad dressing too.


----------



## mammabooh

I am still doing great and am just taking the wild yam combo morning and evening. I noticed a welcomed side-effect today. Every morning, for the last several months, my feet have just been KILLING me when I wake up. The tops of my feet feel like they have been balled up tightly all night long and need to stretch (I don't know how else to describe it). I know that joint pain is one of the symptoms of perimenopause, but I thought I was just going to have to live with it. I realized yesterday that my feet haven't been hurting lately, but I only realized it because my feet WERE hurting yesterday. Let me explain...I forgot Saturday about taking the weekend off of the herbs, so I took Sunday and Monday off. Tuesday, my feet hurt like crazy when I woke up (that's when I realized that they hadn't been hurting lately). I started the herbs again Tuesday morning and woke up pain-free this morning. I don't know if it is a coincidence or not, but I'll let you know next week after taking the weekend off the herbs again.

Hmmm....


----------



## dustyshoes

mammabooh, very interesting about the foot pain. I think I'll try it myself just for that. Glad to hear that you are still doing well on the herbs. I don't know about anyone else, but I appreciate the updates. How long have you been taking the wild yam formula?


----------



## mammabooh

dustyshoes said:


> How long have you been taking the wild yam formula?


I've been taking it for about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## mammabooh

I called to cancel my D & C today that was scheduled for December 4th. Since they won't be taking the polyps out, they want to do an endometrial biopsy to make sure that there aren't any cancerous cells. It's an in-office procedure and is scheduled for this coming Monday. Goodie goodie gumdrops...

The doc that ordered the D & C is the one who called me after I cancelled and she didn't sound at all happy that I was taking herbs and having success with them. I didn't like her when she did the ultrasound a few weeks ago. She didn't discuss anything with me while I was there...just sort of barked out what she was going to do. I had seen a nurse practitioner at the same place earlier and she is qualified to do the biopsy, so I scheduled her to do it instead of the doc.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

